# Jetter tiny tach and easy start valve



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

In the past when I started my jetter it was impossible to start without stepping on my foot valve allowing water flow. I now solved this issue. Most pumps to my knowledge have 2 discharges. You want to use the outlet opposite of incoming water. So I installed a ball valve on the other discharge. If I had a tank, this discharge would go into the tank, in my case it just dumps on the ground. My finger is pointing to the discharge. Took that off and installed a close hex nipple and a 5000 psi SS ball valve. While starting, have the ball valve open. Once running, turn the throttle up to 2000 rpms and shut the valve. So how do you know when you reach 2000 rpms? 

By installing a tiny tach. It reads the rpms and hours of the engine. The pic with the spring has a red wire.....the red wire is from the tiny tach and is simply wrapped around the spark plug wire. There's a white wire which is run to ground or in my case goes between the engine and face cover. 2 screws to mount and that's it. Super easy.

BTW....all my jetter threaded connections....I use this loctite.


----------

